Ask HN: I broke my wrist as a web dev, any advice to keep the pace at work? - harijoe
======
sethammons
Expect to be slower. You should be typing one handed and letting your wrist
rest and heal. Time off can be very fairly argued. I have a friend who lost
several fingers on one hand. They can still type at like 50wpm single handed.
Took several weeks of practice before it got there.

Side note: is typing speed really that important? It is nice to quickly get
ideas on screen, but I don't think it is much more than that, is it?

------
jolmg
There _are_ exotic keyboards designed to be used with one hand... who knows if
they're worth it.

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=one+hand+keyboard&iax=images&ia=im...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=one+hand+keyboard&iax=images&ia=images)

------
onreact
Take some rest man. Accidents happen for a reason. Fatigue is one of the most
common ones.

------
LockAndLol
You shouldn't even be at work. How come your doctor didn't give you time of
work? In Europe that'd mean 80% wages from the company and the rest paid by
work insurance.

~~~
ablx000
which is not true for every country

~~~
LockAndLol
Which is exactly why I mentioned Europe...

------
probinso
Strange Loop : Voice Driven Development

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKuRkGkf5HU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKuRkGkf5HU)

